
Show HN: Dumbass – get over your front-end ego and keep it simple, stupid - deepstream
https://github.com/dosyago/dumbass.git
======
Fudgel
How does this compare to say superfine or yo-yo?

[https://github.com/jorgebucaran/superfine](https://github.com/jorgebucaran/superfine)
[https://github.com/maxogden/yo-yo](https://github.com/maxogden/yo-yo)

